# 2002 JD 4410



## KellyG (12 mo ago)

Hi all, newbie here. I ran into a problem with my tractor and no luck to fix it so I'm looking for some advice. I was using the tractor when i touched both foot pedals (Forward & Rev) at the same time and killed the tractor. Will NOT start after, turn over the key and everything that should light up does but the starter does not kick over. Checked fuses, relays, seat switch, pto's, replaced sensor for forward and rev with no luck and I'm at a loss and I get a code of 2 then 2 which wasn't there in the beginning. Any ideas would be great. Tks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello KellyG, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have a fault code. You have to describe if they are long or short pulses?


----------



## KellyG (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello KellyG, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You have a fault code. You have to describe if they are long or short pulses?


Hi, there short pulses


----------



## KellyG (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello KellyG, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You have a fault code. You have to describe if they are long or short pulses?


Hi, there short pulses


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached Are fault codes for a 4410


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would try disconnecting the battery cables for 15 minutes.


----------

